# Google Voice and Text functionality on Samsung Gear S3 Frontier



## Underwhere

I am on the edge of buying the Gear S3 but was hoping to get some info on how it functions with a few things.

1. I use a text messaging app called Signal. How would text messages come through the watch? Some standard app or through Signal?
2. I use Google Voice and run 2 different phone numbers on my phone. One for work and one as my personal line. Incoming calls are screened and when I pick up the phone I'm told whether the call is business or personal and given the option to press 1 to take the business call. Would I be able to do this somehow with the watch? (The press 1 part)
3. Making outgoing calls I also am prompted to choose whether I want to use my personal line or business. Is this possible on the watch?


----------

